# Embroidery on structured caps with tajima



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

I just bought a 4 heads Tajima TMFX-C904 and I'm having hard time with structured caps. I don't know if i'm not hooping the caps right or it's my frame system that is not compatible with the type of hat i'm using. The actual problem is that the front of the hat get pushed down and then the design is distorted. 

I read somewhere else about hooptech product but I will wait what you guys have to say about this.

Please see reference picture.

Thanks for you help


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

This tajima hat framing system was developed when 5 panel hats were the industry standard. You can sew 5 panel stuctured hats and 6 panel low profile unstructured hats. 
Tajima introduced the wide hat frame system to solve this problem. 

You can sew the 6 panel structured hats, but the quality will be less than perfect.
I still have a machine that has this system, but no longer sew hats on it. I sew all hats now on the wide cap frame which is fantastic.
Unfortunately the blank hat market keeps throwing hats at us that are difficult to stabilize.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

We've got the wide cap frame and have found these Yupoong hat's a real nightmare to the point where it's not worth doing them.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

is there a wide cap frame that fit on my sewing machine ? I only does this kind of caps


----------



## Gripper (Nov 28, 2012)

I Would see if you can get wide cap frame for it. 

We use Yupoong hat and love them.

please see photo of some of our cap we have done on a SWF/man 12.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Flexfits are a huge part of our business. They can be embroidered clean. We have lots of different angles we take depending on the logo. Some we use pellon, some we don't. Sometimes we clip the hat, sometimes we don't. The logo layout is the most critical. On every layout sheet we note what we did sucessfully to ensure a clean sewout of that customers logo. We run samples before production so that we get it right. Don't give up, there is alot of money to be made with this hat.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

yes I think i'm gonna buy this cap frame 

Original EMS Style | Cap Frames | Hoop Tech Products


----------



## planet advance (6 mo ago)

well33t said:


> yes I think i'm gonna buy this cap frame
> 
> Original EMS Style | Cap Frames | Hoop Tech Products


Are you still doing structured hats with your Tajima TMFX-C904?


----------

